

Results of OOP practices survey (3783 respondents) - wallflower
http://sefolklore.com/summary/

======
3pt14159
I emailed them asking for the raw spread sheet to look at differences across
people familiar with, say, Ruby vs Java. If I get a response I'll put up a
google spreadsheet for everyone. Bookmark this page if you are interested.

~~~
3pt14159
Hia. This was the response:

Thanks, the survey is cool, in perfect hindsight it could of course be better,
but thats life. Regarding the flat file of the data. It will be publicly
available, no problem, but not yet as we are doing analysis ourselves. Hope
you understand.

